# 12 weeks with 2nd Rainbow Baby after 38+6 week Stillbirth



## AHB238

Hi there, just saying a gentle Hello really.

I am expecting Baby Number 3, I am 12 weeks today by dates, my 1st daughter was born sleeping in March 2008 at 38+6, my 2nd Daughter was born SCREAMING in March 2009 after a planned induction at 37 weeks, we got married in February 2011 and are expecting our Honeymoon baby in December 2011. (Not that we actually had a Honeymoon.)

I've had one scan at 9 weeks, as I had some bleeding and abdominal pain, all was OK, 1 baby, 1 heartbeat and all in the right place. I have my Nuchal and Dating scan on Tuesday 31st May, just hoping everything is still ok. Have had awful nausea and tiredness but the nausea has eased now. 

Absolutely petrified once again but trying to think positive. Anyone else in the same or similar situation?

So, that's me....... HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iloveblue

Hi AHB

I'm not quite in the same situation as you, but thought I'd come and chat anyway.

I have two boys aged 4 and 6 - had healthy, normal pregnancies with them. Then sadly lost a little boy at 20 weeks in October last year, followed by an early mc in Feb.

I just got a BFP yesterday - am tentatively happy but taking one day at a time.

I'm so sorry you lost your daughter. It was bad enough at 20 weeks, I cannot imagine what you must have gone through.

Did you ever find a reason why you lost her?


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so sorry for your loss. I know you can't help but worry, but please try to be calm and relax. If your stressed the baby will be stressed and you don't want that. Just stay positive and I am sure all will go great, i know it :hugs:
I am not in the same situation but I just wanted you to know I think you are so brave and I am wishing you all the best with this pregnancy. I hope you get great results from all of your tests .
xoxoxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Moti

Hi there....

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet baby. 

In a little bit of a similar situation except we're expecting our 1st rainbow baby.

Wishing you the best of luck....:hugs:


----------



## hayley x

:hi: lovely to see you around again, really sorry I didnt reply to your PM, my inbox is full :dohh:

We're in a similar position. First baby, Alex died suddenly when he was 12 days old. We then went on to have our little girl Daisy just 10 months later, shes our everything, our complete bundle of madness :lol: and now we are 22 weeks with our 3rd baby, another little boy, Oliver :cloud9:

Although this pregnancy already feels more 'relaxed' I'm more worried for the birth and him being here. We have managed to keep a daughter alive and not a son, and boys are higher risk of SIDS which worries us so much. Its happened once, it can happen again. But I try to remember its a complete different baby, and this baby has his big brother watching over him, something Alex didnt have. Gosh I sound mad.

Congratulations on your new little bundle, I really hope Tuesday's scan goes well for you and look forward to seeing your update :hugs: Lots of Love to Heaven and Earth xxx


----------



## Tulip

Hayley you don't sound mad at all hon :hugs:

Welcome AHB and congratulations. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy and a perfect birth xx


----------



## AHB238

Iloveblue, thank you and congratulations on your BFP, wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy. There was a problem with the placenta, it was slightly too small and her cord was 4 times longer than it should have been and had coiled up like a spring preventing Oxygen from getting to her. xxxx

Moti, thank you and congratulations on your rainbow baby. Wishing you a happy and healthy rest of pregnancy. xxxx

Hayley, lovely to hear from you. Daisy is gorgeous. Sending you lots of positive vibes for Oliver's safe arrival. I bet you'll be petrified once he's here but like you say he has a big brother watching over him. You don't sound mad at all, it's only natural. xxxx

Thank you everyone else for your kind welcomes and wishes. 

Scan went well, I was 12+6 by dates but baby measured 13+4 so they have put my due date forward to 2/12/11 so I am 14 weeks today!! :) Very active little baby in there. xxxx


----------

